# Dispatcher Lasell College



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

Police Dispatcher
Institution:
*Lasell College*

Location:
Newton, MA

Category:
Admin - Police and Public Safety

Posted:
01/23/2019

Application Due:
Open Until Filled

Type:
Full-Time

The Lasell College Police Department is seeking applicants for the position of Police Dispatcher. The position requires a flexible work schedule that includes assignment to shifts covering days, evenings, overnights and holidays as required to meet the needs of the police department.

Lasell College is a private, coeducational institution offering undergraduate and graduate programs of study, which enrolls approximately 1800 undergraduate and 350 graduate students. Founded in 1851, Lasell is one of the oldest colleges in greater Boston.

This is a Full-time position.

Responsibilities

The Public Safety Dispatcher will be required to perform the following duties, which include, but are not limited to:

Work a flexible work schedule that includes days, evenings and/or overnights as required to meet the needs of the Police Department; 
Perform a full range of radio and telephone operational duties in the 24-hour facility;
Process and prioritize incoming calls for Police, Fire and EMS assistance;
Interpret and give, both verbal and written, instructions
Manage CJIS as an alternate (if appropriate)
Perform all other duties as assigned.
Qualifications

Successful candidates for this position should:

Have the ability to react calmly and think rationally in emergency situations
Communicate effectively and acarry out complex instructions
Possess excellent verbal and written communication skills, Bilingual skills strongly desired; 
Display prioritization skills, and possess the ability to multi-task and make sound decisions using all available information.
Previous knowledge and experience with basic radio-telephone operations is preferred
Possess the skills necessary to accomplish tasks in a controlled, effective manner while working under stress;
Have the ability to develop and maintain cooperative working relationships with co-workers and customers.
Requirements

High School Diploma
This position does require forced overtime as needed to insure proper staffing levels and community safety

Lasell College offers a competitive salary and benefits package for eligible employees. This includes but is not limited to outstanding time off benefits, health, dental and vision insurance, a 403B with a matching contribution after one year of service, tuition benefits for employees and dependent children, and more.

How to Apply

Interested candidates should upload a resume, cover letter, and the information of three (3) references using the forms below.

Review of resumes will begin immediately, and applications will be accepted until the position is filled.
*Application Information*
Contact:
Police Department
Lasell College

Fax:
617 243-2482

Online App. Form:
https://www.lasell.edu/discover-lasell/human-resources/employment-opportunities/staff


----------

